# If i like alphonso X el Sabio what is up my alley?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

The music in enchanting , uplifting. marvellously rich., one man or woman can lisen to this and close his or her eyes and be absorbe by this delightfull music, alphonso X el sabio may be the greatest of his era this cantiga santa maria is incredible, hard hitting for the grooves, ancient and pretty.

And only to think he was the only one making music this good this perfect a long time ago before 
there were any noticeable classical composer, to me alphonso x el sabio is like leonardo da Vinci
he is that great.

I wonder what classical composer did paralel his geneous outside spain is he unique.any fanboy of Alphonso X el sabio and know the era or similar classical composers.

:tiphat:


----------

